# Why are my snails not cleaning my algae off?



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

The other day I was looking At my tank and My snail was not cleaning my algae off. My tank has been getting green over the hours. I thought my snail would be Cleaning off my algae the most. What does it mean? Is it sick?

Well, please answer back!!!! Bye!




*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What type of snail? Unless it was something like Nerite snails, you may need hundreds or many hundreds. If you have an algae problem reduce the amount of time the light is on and the algae will take care of itself. Trying to predict the eating habit of some animal may leave you with a messy tank if you don't get that part under control.

Back off to 6hrs for two weeks and then increase to 7 for one week after and then 8 one week after that. Leave at 8 and be happy and hopefully algae free.

What is the wattage of your light?


----------

